# bernina software with brother machine



## latinlad (Jul 9, 2010)

HI I currently have a Bernina aurora embroidery machine using bernina software V5. I am thinking of upgrading my machine to a brother pr650. The agent selling me the machine told me I can still use my bernina software with the Brother machine, as it is better than the brother software and i will save money not buying the new software. However I am worried it will not work propperly. Have had a look on the internet but can't find any help. Will they work together??? as the brother has 6 needles auto colour change etc, and different hoops (cap hoop) than the bernina. how will the software recognise these. or do i have to send it to the machine manually and do the embroidery from the machine instead. 
I don't trust him and was wondering if anyone has used bernina software with a brother pr6** machine.
Is bernina's software really the best?

thanks


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I have the Bernina V5 software. I'm not sure if it will work with the Brother machine. One thing I do know is the Bernina software won't put automatic trims in. You will have to manually trim the jump stitches.


----------



## latinlad (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for your your help


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

Can you software save the design as a dst file? if it can Brother can read dst most machines will read a dst file. I have a Happy and a brother. The Brother will read it's native file which is pes and dst.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

laz0924 said:


> Can you software save the design as a dst file? if it can Brother can read dst most machines will read a dst file. I have a Happy and a brother. The Brother will read it's native file which is pes and dst.


Yes, the program will save as a dst file.


----------



## latinlad (Jul 9, 2010)

lizziemaxine said:


> Yes, the program will save as a dst file.


So instead of sending the design straight to the machine as I do now will have to save the file and some transfer the file to the brother and work on from there. I.e. Select correct hoop and position the design etc?


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

Then it should run on a Brother...


----------

